# Can anyone help with an Interval test-trade for a Marriott week?



## marmite (Jul 7, 2022)

I am trying to figure out what the absolute smallest point-value WM week I can use to trade into a two bedroom for early March, 2023 at MGV & MCP.  I have tried a 3 bedroom green (blue) season and a 2BR placeholder week.  Both can't see it though I know it is there (my 1BR Marriott Grand Chateau can see it, as can a Diamond points contract. As the Diamond contract can see these, I know these weeks are no longer in preference. Does anyone have a yellow (white) season 3 bedroom they could try with?

As of this minute, these two weeks are available in inventory, as is March 11th for these two resorts.

I thought I should be able to get a red season 2BR for 10,000 points (yet it seems only the 3BR placeholder can see these weeks).









Thanks.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 7, 2022)

I can only see MCP with a 3 BR WM, not a 2 on that date. Cannot see MGV with and size Worldmark at all for that date.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 7, 2022)

If you search with 3 BR worth of Worldmark points but it is for a 2 BR then won't it just take 2 BR worth of points, or do I misunderstand how it works?


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 7, 2022)

I think MGV week maybe gone.


----------



## marmite (Jul 7, 2022)

MGV still has 2 out of preference weeks there:


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 7, 2022)

Never mind, I narrowed my date range and eveything showed up.  Another II bug.


----------



## marmite (Jul 7, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> If you search with 3 BR worth of Worldmark points but it is for a 2 BR then won't it just take 2 BR worth of points, or do I misunderstand how it works?



Looking at the chart, I would think so, however why I can't see it with a 2BR placeholder concerns me.  Shouldn't a 2BR have enough trade power?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2022)

I wish I could check for you.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 7, 2022)

Trade power for these March orlando Marriotts is...odd. I have a confirmed exchange into MCP with a 3/11 check-in that can't see any other 2BR Marriotts any time that month if I try to retrade via e-Plus. I guess since I have the bird in the hand it doesn't matter, but...

(this is not WM, so I can't help there.)


----------



## marmite (Jul 7, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Trade power for these March orlando Marriotts is...odd. I have a confirmed exchange into MCP with a 3/11 check-in that can't see any other 2BR Marriotts any time that month if I try to retrade via e-Plus. I guess since I have the bird in the hand it doesn't matter, but...
> 
> (this is not WM, so I can't help there.)


Thank you, it is not just me!  If I look through a Diamond points account, a 2BR Sheraton Vistana Villages is also 9000 points (same as the two Marriott weeks I'm interested in).  But when going to try and exchange for them, my Vistana week can only see the Sheraton. It can't see either of the Marriotts.  I find it so strange because 'in theory' another points system is seeing the 9000 point weeks side by side.  Marriott or Vistana, it doesn't matter.  But When I go to use my non-Marriott weeks for a trade, it's like the Marriott is somehow more precious and won't let me see it.  So annoying!

But now that you're saying you have E-Plus on your week now -- my Vistana week does have E-Plus on it too. My Marriott does not.  So perhaps I am seeing (what has been rumoured) a dip in trade power on my E-Plus unit?  I guess I'd have to find someone with an unused 2023 Vistana week to test that theory out.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 7, 2022)

Maybe but my (undeposited) 2023 version of that same week also sees the March '23 SVV 2BRs but none of the Marriotts.


----------



## marmite (Jul 7, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Maybe but my (undeposited) 2023 version of that same week also sees the March '23 SVV 2BRs but none of the Marriotts.


Interesting.  Not _good_ interesting... but thanks for checking that!


----------

